

Amazon rolls out world's first cloud-browser: Silk - msinghai
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/28/live-from-amazons-tablet-event-in-nyc/

======
hopeless
I'm not convinced by this and it might put me off the Kindle Fire altogether.

Distributing the processing just seems like it's ripe for introducing
problems. One of the best things about modern mobile devices is that their web
browsers behave just like standard browsers. Is this reverting back to the
Opera Mini model?

~~~
msinghai
I guess yes.

